# 2010 apa?



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard some rumours of a "new" APA coming out that would likely be the Mamba XL riser with shorter limbs for a 7"ish BH and a slight reduction in A to A length.

This again was just rumour, but if it happens sounds like it would make for a sweet setup.

I am a fan of APA , my 08 Mamba X1 has proven to be a very good bow.


D*


----------



## JHOUGH (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an 08 mx2 and love the bow. Anyone have an 08 or 09 mx2 70lb bow for sale please contact me...


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Why did you bump the post it was #3 in the list!!! 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

The APA King Cobra looks pretty sick in All black with those carbon limbs!! But i don't know how they shoot. Don't know ANYONE with one... 

I cant get away from mathews! they never let me down!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The new z7?let me down today!!

Not liking that one


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY CMON what did you not like about it ???? Give me details cause i am rally thinking about ordering it!!!! i am torn between the z7 and the monster!

give me the details! i am in love with my Apex7 man how do you like urs?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a friend who shoots the King Cobra. She really likes it. It's quite fast even though she is shooting at just over 40 lbs.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

DeathClutch said:


> Why did you bump the post it was #3 in the list!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ...




because it was way down the only "list" that I check. "new posts"


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

the king cobra, mx1 mx2 and the viper are all staying the same for this year. there is two or three new things happening this year.............you just have to wait for it to be announced in Dec


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

How about the XL? Any good for finger shooting?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*7 inch braced Mamba XL*

you guys may be on to something 
the best guy to ask would be Crashman i know he has the answers you guys are looking for 

Any doubters of the APA out there have not shot their stuff
their product is top notch and great service 

im more excited to see and shoot thier new line up than any thing else so far


Tinker


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

New stuff is in the works, we are just putting the final touches on everything. Should have some concrete information soon. Please stand by...:darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Crashman said:


> New stuff is in the works, we are just putting the final touches on everything. Should have some concrete information soon. Please stand by...:darkbeer:


Do you have any bows that might be good for finger shooting with a longish draw, round 31 inches?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> Do you have any bows that might be good for finger shooting with a longish draw, round 31 inches?


A couple of years ago we made a bow called the Anaconda, it was over 39" axle length, with approx 7.5" brace height. You might call the factory and inquire about them making one of those for you. I shot one for target and it was a fabulous bow.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Crashman said:


> A couple of years ago we made a bow called the Anaconda, it was over 39" axle length, with approx 7.5" brace height. You might call the factory and inquire about them making one of those for you. I shot one for target and it was a fabulous bow.


What about the Mamba XL? With a two, or one-finger release?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

DeathClutch said:


> Why did you bump the post it was #3 in the list!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ...


I have the King Cobra.

It is super fast and drives tacks. I had one issue with it but the factory fixed it all up for. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a message.

P.S. The deer don't like the King Cobra very much, but they don't complain for long :wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> What about the Mamba XL? With a two, or one-finger release?


I guess it would okay, depending upon your individual style. I have not shot fingers in a lot of years, used to be nothing under 40", and 44" was better.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Crashman said:


> I guess it would okay, depending upon your individual style. I have not shot fingers in a lot of years, used to be nothing under 40", and 44" was better.


Learned with an Olympic coach back in college, but I agree with you that 40"ATA would be a lot better (I currently shoot a 42 inch bow)... I'm also considering the Drenalin LD, about the same length as the XL...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pierre why dont you get Vantage LTD?


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

Crashman said:


> A couple of years ago we made a bow called the Anaconda, it was over 39" axle length, with approx 7.5" brace height. You might call the factory and inquire about them making one of those for you. I shot one for target and it was a fabulous bow.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have two Anacondas and they are amazing bows,tackdrivers @ 310 pfs,shooting a 310 gr.arrow @ 58 lbs.I had to buy two they are so good.
> My King Cobra...fast and accurate and smooth and quiet like its namesake.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

DeathClutch said:


> Pierre why dont you get Vantage LTD?


Great for target shooting, but a bit slow to my liking for hunting. Still looking for a decent compromise


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

travski said:


> the king cobra, mx1 mx2 and the viper are all staying the same for this year. there is two or three new things happening this year.............you just have to wait for it to be announced in Dec


OK, I waited till Dec, now what's the announcement?....inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

nevermind....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056280180


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Mamba XL 7.0 must be the one I had caught wind of this past fall,

Damn its to late to cancel that order on the Alphaburner LOL.

D*


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Not bashing, just stating and asking a question. I've talked to several guys who shoot APA's and are disappointed in the speeds being produced. Have you guys seen or experienced this? I shoot a 28" 61lb draw GT500 and a King Cobra owner actually thought my bow was faster than his with an extra 2" of draw. Just curious is all.


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't shot a cobra but I shot an MX1 and it was purdy durn fast.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

norsask darton said:


> Not bashing, just stating and asking a question. I've talked to several guys who shoot APA's and are disappointed in the speeds being produced. Have you guys seen or experienced this? I shoot a 28" 61lb draw GT500 and a King Cobra owner actually thought my bow was faster than his with an extra 2" of draw. Just curious is all.


Why don't you make the effort to try one instead of posting nonsense. 

My first hand experience has seen that my MX2 actually produces as advertised speeds unlike some of the major manufacturers bows that I have owned. I'm very satisfied and would definitely buy another APA product!!


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*speeds*

I shoot my King Cobra at 69Lbs, 29.5 inch draw with a 370 grain arrow is 368 ft/ sec.
My wifes mx1 at 50 Lbs, 25.5inch draw with 290 grain arrow is 309 ft/ sec.
If properly tuned these bows get the speed. I've got about 80 hrs in mine but I can give my customers the speeds that they pay for and a bow that is properly tuned.


----------



## BrianOnt (Sep 26, 2009)

My new hunting bow is a 2009 APA King Cobra. Love the bow, no hand shock and smooth draw. I'm shooting a 425 grain arrow at 62 lbs with a 28 1/2" draw. I'm achieving 300 fps. This is more then fast enough for hunting and has approx. 80 ft pounds of kinetic energy.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

norsask darton said:


> Not bashing, just stating and asking a question. I've talked to several guys who shoot APA's and are disappointed in the speeds being produced. Have you guys seen or experienced this? I shoot a 28" 61lb draw GT500 and a King Cobra owner actually thought my bow was faster than his with an extra 2" of draw. Just curious is all.


While having no first hand evidence on this topic, it seems EXTREMELY unlikely that this is the case. Elite themselves have admitted (via the diminished IBO rating this year) that they were overly optimistic about the speeds the GT shot, while I've never heard that complaint of the APAs...

Again, I've got no dogs in this fight, but having perused the Elite forum for quite some time, I seriously doubt that your GT at equal specs (let alone two inches shorter) would come even close to the speeds put up by the King Cobra...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

A buddy in Amherstburg just picked one up this weekend and had was shooting at the AMA Mon. night. 27ish DL and low poundage. 55ish maybe. Seemed pretty fast. 
The most impressive aspect was how quiet it was. I don't think these are the bows for me, but they are well made it seems. Impressive bow.


----------



## mongomalyk (May 23, 2006)

*APA Bows*

Shooting MX2 30dl 65# shooting a 368 gr victory arrow getting 325fps been chrono on 2 different machines within only a couple fps between the two.Bow doing what is advertised no complaints with their bows or customer service.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Mx1 at 60lbs 430gr arrow and a 27.5 draw and I am getting 295fps out of it. with my target arrows of 310grs I am getting 329fps out of it have not had any complaints on any of the APA bows I have shot


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

Please keep your apex 7 for your sake


I have an apex 7. When you go with a mosnter or any real fast bow your limited to broadhead selection and everything gets so picky. Plus when I shoot a deer with 110lbs kinetic, cya later arrow. Missing the days of my mq1 at 70lbs shooting aluminums and thunderheads I ordered a pair of 60lb camo limbs for my apex 7. 

I'm not a z7 fan and I don't see the comparrison with the monster. 330fps isn't anything new at all. I kinda liked that alpine assault and coulden't tell a difference from the z7 except the 200$price break. 




DeathClutch said:


> REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY CMON what did you not like about it ???? Give me details cause i am rally thinking about ordering it!!!! i am torn between the z7 and the monster!
> 
> give me the details! i am in love with my Apex7 man how do you like urs?


----------

